# Chew sticks



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

I'm in search of a good chew bone for Puddles. 

I talked to the vet last week and he said rawhide bones will do fine at keeping his teeth healthly /clean. I have heard so many stories about rawhide bones, I'm not giving them to Puddles. He's an aggressive chewer at times and I scared of him getting chocked. He don't chew on his Nylabone bones, think he's tried of them. 

I read on an earlier post about bully sticks and not sure what they are made of. Are they good for chewing with cleaning the teeth?

Your suggestions will help.....what are you buying?? 


P.S. The only pet store we have in town is PetSmart.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> I read on an earlier post about bully sticks and* not sure what they are made of*. Are they good for chewing with cleaning the teeth?[/B]


You don't want to know that and you don't need to know, trust me







Just get them. that's the only thing Sparkey can chew forever and his teeth were very clean and white yesterday at the vet. I never even brush his teeth. the thing smells a little bit but only when it is freshly chewed and still wet. He wont get bad breath though. but I don't go around and smell his breath often. with rawhide a big piece comes off sometimes and slips in but I don't think they are bad. I think bully sticks are the safest thing out there for Sparkey.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=320192
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When they are wet, are they tacky feeling? Will they stick to the floor or sofa?


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

> You don't want to know that and you don't need to know, trust me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I had NOT found out what they were







and would have just ordered them - now I'm trying to talk myself into just getting them and sneak them in the house without explaining to hubby what they are.









Linda


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

Sophie when someone where tells you "you dont want to know" you really dont.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I use natural tendons for my babies... they are called Flossies


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

yeah i like flossies..i can do tendons...but i cant do bullie sticks b/c i know what they r ewww


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

LOL!!! my dogs like bully springs.... i know what they are made of and it really doesn’t bother me... maybe because i'm a farm girl...lol...


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Yeah a big ewww to the bully sticks here too. I'm sorry, but I just couldn't give one to my precious baby to chew on. So, I guess it's a personal thing LOL! I really like the C.E.T dental chews for Perri--he loves them and they're good for his teeth so it's a win-win. There have been threads on them I'm sure you've seen. Perri gets the Petite size and it takes him awhile to finish it, but since you mentioned that Puddles is an aggressive chewer, you'd probably need the next size up. Some vets sell them, if yours doesn't, you can buy them online.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> yeah i like flossies..i can do tendons...but i cant do bullie sticks b/c i know what they r ewww[/B]



I just looked them up to see. Who in the world would have thought of THAT? And, why?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=320275
> 
> 
> 
> ...


waste not, want not....


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=320283
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are these bullie things quite large?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=320289
> 
> 
> 
> ...


waste not, want not....








[/B][/QUOTE]

Are these bullie things quite large?








[/B][/QUOTE]
lol....um.. well, you can get them in pretty large sizes..... i don't know the exact measurements. 
but the bully springs look just like the flossies pictured above.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i usually buy 18 inch bully sticks on ebay. good deal. WIMPS...get over it!!! at least it doesnt LOOK like what it is. LOL. 

ANYWAY...we have had 32 inch bully sticks before. 










during a doggie play date











you can also get COMPRESSED rawhide. its safer than rawhide...but gruffi is the only one who has eaten it (cuz the girls dont find them as tasty as the bully sticks) and he ate right through it. but a small dog might take a while.









everyone should try bully sticks!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

32 inch?







holy bully







never seen those ones. I get the 6" ones and when they get wet it's not as bad as wet rawhide. just give it a try







once they start chewing they can't stop.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I refuse to think about what they did to get them to 32 inches.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

> I refuse to think about what they did to get them to 32 inches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

I thought that tendons were actually bully sticks in disguise. I agree that they are gross. Especially when they get wet--I get too icked out and throw them away when they get all wet and gooey.

Dolce goes crazy over them though, so sometimes I give in and buy them, then throw them away the next day.


----------



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

Snowball is an agressive chewer - I have bought the bully sticks - but he chews them to nothing in no time flat!!! What I do give him is







cow hooves (sp) that I found at Petco. They stink like a bully stick at first, but he can't get ANY off of it! He doesn't swallow any pieces like he does with the bully sticks. Gross I know, but it works for us!

Bev & Snowball


He has a vet appt on 1/18 - his teeth are my main concern - he had a dental Dec 05 I think he is due for another - his breath stinks!


----------



## Elly B. (Oct 27, 2006)

One dissenting vote!

I'm not sure I buy all the bad press rawhides get. Nick's had all the rawhides he wants all his life, so did all of the family dogs, and they've never choked at all. I take it away when it starts to resemble modern art and give him a new one. Just can't let it get too small.

Maybe if you had a boxer or something that tries to swallow anything smaller than a tennis ball I'd be worried.

When he completed his puppy class he got a treat grab bag, there was a flossie and a bully stick in it, and I threw them out pretty fast. He never had bad breath before those, or after they were gone for that matter, but he STANK while he had them. Had farts like he was dead inside too. I know what the zombie invasion smells like thanks to those things. Phew. I have a very keen nose so I can't tolerate a stinky chew even a little bit.

If a rawhide starts smelling bad boil it in salt water or half water half chicken broth or chicken or beef boullion for like 1 minute and then let it harden again. Kills the smell and the dog is super excited to get it back with its new delicious coating.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Silly me, I thought bullysticks and flossies were made from the same thing. I just thought they "twirled" it.







Oh well. I always give Bella the flossies and yes they stink but they keep her occupied.


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

My yorkie swallowed a piece of a rawhide and had to have it removed when she was about 3 years old. I always watch when they have any type of edible and I did not see her swallow it. They are fast little muffins and the horrible days at the emergency vet over the Christmas holiday have made me swear of rawhide.
Aimee


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

Hey everyone,
It's been a while since I've been able to reply to any posts.

I give Jeffery cow hooves. He is a very aggressive chewer and this is the only thing that lasts for him. Chewing on it keeps his teeth clean and his breath with no bad smell and it doesn't stain his hair or my carpet.

A couple of things to keep in mind with these.

1. One of the ends is usually pretty thin, so I break it off before I give it to him so he doesn't manage to break it off while chewing.

2. Make sure you by the ones that are sanitized because the unsanitized ones smelll really bad when they get wet from chewing.


----------

